
Gmail Now Tells You Where Your Email Comes From - vaksel
http://mashable.com/2009/02/11/gmail-location/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=476757>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=476641>

Original information here:

[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/new-in-labs-add-
your-l...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/new-in-labs-add-your-
location-to-your.html)

